# Virtual Dj 5



## djsnipe (3. Oktober 2007)

Hey ich habe ein problem mit virtual dj 5 alles funktioniert nur das problem ich hab noch sound effekte die ich auch gerne benutzen will.Ich weiß aber leider nicht wo ich dieses einfügen muss.Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen


----------



## ph0en1xs (3. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht hilft dir das:
Benutze das Programm nicht und kann nicht sagen ob das klappt..habe es nur gefunden:

How To Install The Extra Effects

1.Open up the virtual DJ folder.

2.Go to Plugins folder and then copy the "SoundEffect" into the folder, you can chose to overwrite any effect files already there or not, it matters not.

3. Start it up and enjoy!

-----------------------------------------------------

How To Install Skins

1.Open up the virtual DJ folder.

2.Copy the skins into the folder, you can chose to overwrite any skin files already there or not, it matters not!

3. Start it up and enjoy!


-----------------------------------------------------

P.S.:Ist das Programm gut?...benutze Traktor3.Wie ist das im Vergleich zum VDJ?
Damit sollen sich ja sogar Videos mixen lassen.Funktioniert das gut?


----------



## djsnipe (3. Oktober 2007)

nein leider funktioiert das nicht traktor ist müll gegen virtual dj finde ich zumindest also virtual dj 5 ist besser ;D mit den videos geht hab ich aber noch nie probiert ;D


----------



## subara (3. Oktober 2007)

Hab genau das gleiche proglem...bis jetz noch nix gefunden.... *heul*


----------



## ph0en1xs (3. Oktober 2007)

Warte mal...wo hast du die Effekte reinkopiert?!!?
Direkt in den PlugInns Ordner?

Oder dahin:
x:\Programme\VirtualDj\Plugins\Sound Effect\

Liegen die Effekte als *.exe Dateien vor oder nur als *.dll's?
Auf der Hersteller Seite heißt es nähmlich die *exe ausführen und installieren.
Herstellerseite

Und wenn diese Effekte von ner älteren VDJ Version sind fuktionieren sie vielleicht nicht mit der neuen.


----------



## djsnipe (3. Oktober 2007)

ich habe .dll endung und habe den ordner soundeffect ersetzt urch den anderen mit den anderen effekte


----------



## merzi86 (4. Oktober 2007)

Bei VDJ 5 haben wurden Samples, Skins, Plugins und das restliche Zeug wie Playlists und Trackinglisting in die Eigenen Dateien verschoben. Dort gibt es jetzt ein Ordner der VirtualDJ heisst.

Das bedeutet Plugins und Co dorthin kopieren.


----------

